# June Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (23 May 2012)

Good morning everyone and welcome to the June 2012 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

The June 2012 stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between June 1 and June 30.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Thursday, May 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## explod (23 May 2012)

NST,

thank you Joe.


----------



## burglar (23 May 2012)

ADN Adelaide Resources again please, Joe, ...
...
... I'm a sucker for punishment.


----------



## Chasero (23 May 2012)

RED

Thanks


----------



## jimmyizgod (23 May 2012)

WHN please Joe


----------



## drillinto (23 May 2012)

LRF


----------



## Buckfont (23 May 2012)

Chasero said:


> RED
> 
> Thanks




Brave, thats what you call a Red Indian


----------



## tigerboi (23 May 2012)

QUB again thx joe...tb


----------



## mr. jeff (23 May 2012)

gry please joe


----------



## basilio (24 May 2012)

*LNC *please joe.


----------



## stacks (24 May 2012)

DTQ please


----------



## bigdog (24 May 2012)

DMA - thanks Joe


----------



## namrog (24 May 2012)

NCM please..


----------



## robusta (24 May 2012)

PHK again please Joe.


----------



## Muschu (24 May 2012)

CAS

Why not... One loser is as good as another...


----------



## nulla nulla (25 May 2012)

I'll stick with *SGP* for June as well thanks Joe. SGP has been very rewarding with regular troughs and spikes since our initial foray entering at $2.91 in mid April. I still think it capable of another surge (or two) before going ex-div in June, somewhere between $3.31 and $3.42.


----------



## Purple XS2 (25 May 2012)

*AVX* - It's been a good month for one bio (GTG), so here's for Avexa in June.

Ta


----------



## Kremmen (25 May 2012)

FMS, please.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (25 May 2012)

CTP


Thanks Joe


----------



## TheAbyss (26 May 2012)

BTR please


----------



## NewToTheTrade (26 May 2012)

SXY please Joe


----------



## Tyler Durden (26 May 2012)

EGP thanks.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (27 May 2012)

TZL please


----------



## trillionaire#1 (27 May 2012)

DTE ,thanks Joe.


----------



## marioland (28 May 2012)

TFC for me, please! Thank you!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 May 2012)

Thanks Joe.


----------



## CanOz (28 May 2012)

You know, i cannot find one decent stock to go long on for this comp...how about we start another comp for shorts?? We could use the IG markets short list...if anyone has it? What do you think Joe? It would suit the technical traders to display their pattern skills!

CanOz


----------



## skc (28 May 2012)

I will take some LCM's.


----------



## CanOz (28 May 2012)

EVN for me Joe!

CanOz


----------



## Buckfont (28 May 2012)

CSE, thanks Joe


----------



## Assasin (28 May 2012)

GGP pleaqse Joe.


----------



## springhill (28 May 2012)

RFL please


----------



## FreshTrader (29 May 2012)

BMN please


----------



## reeftip (29 May 2012)

CNQ thanks Joe


----------



## FreshTrader (29 May 2012)

Damn it, why couldn't this competition have started yesterday... :'(

BMN currently up 22.22% from yesterday.


----------



## Klogg (29 May 2012)

IDC again please.
(Release the damn drilling results already)


----------



## VSntchr (30 May 2012)

PGI please


----------



## joea (30 May 2012)

TLG please!
joea


----------



## hangseng (30 May 2012)

PEN please Joe


----------



## pavilion103 (30 May 2012)

AXT


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 May 2012)

PRR thanks Joe,

gg


----------



## Joules MM1 (30 May 2012)

*B*-
	

		
			
		

		
	



*P*-
	

		
			
		

		
	



*T*-
	

		
			
		

		
	




youre a :star: Joe


----------



## ROE (30 May 2012)

LYC in the money please -


----------



## fatmango (30 May 2012)

pla if possible......I might as well lose pretend money to go with the real money....


----------



## Dougs Antiques (31 May 2012)

NMR again thanks Joe


----------



## pixel (31 May 2012)

ARV
thanks Joe
(for the same reason that fatmango chose PLA )


----------



## Crom (31 May 2012)

MYG again thanks Joe.


----------



## Miner (31 May 2012)

ABY please


----------



## sammy84 (31 May 2012)

AKM please


----------



## Sdajii (31 May 2012)

EMR

Don't ask me why, I just felt like picking something 

Thanks, Joe!


----------



## rcm617 (31 May 2012)

SRX thanks Joe.


----------



## bathuu (31 May 2012)

DRG for me please, Thanks Joe.


----------



## peter2 (31 May 2012)

*AVB*  Thanks Joe.


----------



## noirua (31 May 2012)

UXA - thanks Joe


----------



## craigj (31 May 2012)

mzi  thanks joe


----------

